# Real Prey swimbaits



## Jim (Dec 8, 2021)

I picked up these Real Prey swimbaits for my trip to Lake Baccarac in March. I like to prepare early and take advantage of any sales they put on. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Bagels (Dec 10, 2021)

If you’ve got funds burning a hole in your wallet, you can pick up a Hinkle or 2!


----------



## Jim (Dec 11, 2021)

LOL, no way, i couldn’t do it. 

Even if given to me, i wouldn’t use it. I know what I’m capable of losing somehow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS (Jan 13, 2022)

$300 ++ Yikes! I get pi$$ed when I lose a $3 spoon. :LOL2:


----------

